# NHL Lockout



## Steve French (Sep 16, 2012)

Well it's official now.




*CBA expires with no agreement reached*

*Sunday, 09.16.2012 / 12:05 AM / News*
*NHL.com*



The Sept. 15 deadline for a new Collective Bargaining Agreement between the National Hockey League and National Hockey League Players' Association passed without an agreement being reached.

As a result, training camps will not open until agreement on a new CBA is reached.

Executives from the NHL and NHLPA last met Wednesday, when proposals for a new CBA were exchanged. An agreement was not reached and Deputy Commissioner Bill Daly said Saturday no formal negotiating sessions are scheduled.

"We spoke [Saturday] and determined that there was no point in convening a formal bargaining session in light of the fact that neither side is in a position to move off of its last proposal," Daly said. "I'm sure we will keep in touch in the coming days and schedule meetings to the extent they might be useful or appropriate. We are sorry for where we are. Not what we hoped or expected."


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 16, 2012)

Here we go again. Because hockey has just _so many_ fans I'm sure this won't be detrimental to the sport.
Greed, It's wonderful.


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 16, 2012)

_*Thanks for the hat trick Bettman! Two decades of leadership and now three lost seasons. It is really time for the owners, players and fans to give this clown the boot!*_


----------



## Ice tea (Sep 16, 2012)

I think they should cancel the NHL for good and make a world hockey league


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 16, 2012)

Ice tea said:


> I think they should cancel the NHL for good and make a world hockey league


In concept that is a great idea. Logistically it would be a nightmare. It will not and can not be done. Not until we invent transporters.

I wish hockey players and owners knew their place in sports. As much as I love hockey I know on the list of popularity it is just below competitive cow tipping and their salaries/prices should reflect this. They have absolutely no right to be arguing over anything money related.


----------



## backyardagain (Sep 16, 2012)

The fact the the past 7 years they have been making nore and nore and yet the owners wants players to take a pay cut so the owners can get nore money. Out a 12mil deal your lucky to get 8 out of it. Depeing on singing bounsess. Its not the the pkayers are wanting more money and its not like they cant afford it wonder where all the money goes when they cant even fulfill the deal your on. If they have or find a reason to get you off the team they will.


----------



## backyardagain (Sep 16, 2012)

The fact the the past 7 years they have been making nore and nore and yet the owners wants players to take a pay cut so the owners can get nore money. Out a 12mil deal your lucky to get 8 out of it. Depeing on singing bounsess. Its not the the pkayers are wanting more money and its not like they cant afford it wonder where all the money goes when they cant even fulfill the deal your on. If they have or find a reason to get you off the team they will.

Lil more ecplaniton im not putting all the blame on owners but both can give a lil ot frrzze where they are at.

http://m.yahoo.com/w/ygo-frontpage/lp/story/us/2648673/coke.bp;_ylt=A2KL8wiL_VVQw1UAXAkp89w4;_ylu=X3oDMTFzdGIyZjZzBGNwb3MDNgRjc2VjA21vYmlsZS10ZARpbnRsA3VzBHBrZwNpZC0yNjQ4NjczBHBvcwMxBHNsawN0aHVtYg--?ref_w=frontdoors&view=today&.tsrc=yahoo&.intl=US&.lang=en


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 16, 2012)

The only problem is, As fans, I/We don't care about any of this. We are not rich, All of them are. The NHL starting salary is $525,000 for fucks sake.

I really dont care if the owners are cheating the players... Or asking them for pay cuts, or any of the semantics of this labor dispute, I just want to watch hockey and not hear millionaires bitch about their privileged lives.


----------



## quik420 (Sep 16, 2012)

well this just plain sucks. makes me sick to think that the NHL didn't see any purpose in meeting during the final days of the CBA to grind out a new deal.


----------



## backyardagain (Sep 16, 2012)

As long as theres nk agreement there will be no training camp then season. If they can get things resolved quickly they might be able to training season in.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 16, 2012)

backyardagain said:


> As long as theres nk agreement there will be no training camp then season. If they can get things resolved quickly they might be able to training season in.


If only they had some prolonged period of time during the off season to resolve this...


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 17, 2012)

Sep 17 - 7:02 AM - Source: Los Angeles Times
No negotiations on first day of lockout

There were no negotiations on the first day of the iockout between the NHL and the NHLPA. Deputy commissioner Bill Daly did speak to Steven Fehr, who is special counsel for the NHLPA but it looks like formal talks will not begin until Wednesday at the earliest due to the Jewish holiday of Rosh Hashanah. As usual, stay tuned.

Awesome.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice to see they're working things out. 


*http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ap-source-nhl-employees-switch-155913113--nhl.html*

_"NEW YORK (AP) -- The NHL canceled its entire September preseason game schedule on Wednesday, the first on-ice casualty of the four-day lockout.

The league is wiping out all games through Sept. 30, a move it deems ''necessary because of the absence of a collective bargaining agreement'' with the players' association.

The NHL also said the 2012 Kraft Hockeyville preseason game, scheduled for Oct. 3 in Belleville, Ontario, has been postponed until 2013, bringing the total to 60 games called off on Wednesday.

The regular season is scheduled to begin on Oct. 11.

NHL Deputy Commissioner Bill Daly said the league has ''no set policy on cancellations'' of other games.

Also Wednesday, a person familiar with the plan says NHL employees at the league offices will switch to a four-day work week Oct. 1 because of the lockout.

The move will effectively cut salaries by 20 percent. The person spoke on condition of anonymity Wednesday because the NHL hadn't made the plan public.

The news was first reported by The Canadian Press.

The Florida Panthers and Ottawa Senators have let staff go because of the lockout, while several other teams have said they don't have any plans to do so as of now.

The league locked out its players at 12:01 a.m. Sunday, its fourth shutdown since 1992.

The preseason cancellations included a Washington Capitals game against the Columbus Blue Jackets on Sept. 26 in Baltimore.

Last year, in the inaugural Baltimore Hockey Classic, the Capitals hosted the Nashville Predators and drew a sold-out crowd."_​


----------



## dslantic (Sep 21, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> The only problem is, As fans, I/We don't care about any of this. We are not rich, All of them are. The NHL starting salary is $525,000 for fucks sake.
> 
> I really dont care if the owners are cheating the players... Or asking them for pay cuts, or any of the semantics of this labor dispute, I just want to watch hockey and not hear millionaires bitch about their privileged lives.


Bummer. For that much money they should record in digital, reinstall the puck tracer, and dvd the whole season. Chances are It's not the hockey player's beef about cash but the push behind it to make it a world league sport. 

I hope they reach an agreement by Monday the 24th.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 22, 2012)

_The Winter Classic between the Maple Leafs and Red Wings could be canceled by the NHL sometime in November. Of course, this only happens if there's no deal in place by then. Commissioner Gary Bettman "told (the board of governors) he was going to cancel the Winter Classic in November because he didnt want the players to use the game as leverage," a league source said to the Toronto Star's Kevin McGran. The NHLPA has heard the same thing, according to a different source. "Its a scare tactic," the union source said. "It just proves the NHL has no intention of negotiating any time soon."_

Source: Toronto Star Sep 21 - 7:55 PM


^^^Real asshole move. Fuck you Bettman.


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Did you guys see this? Red Wings fined over comments by Jimmy Devellano: 

http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20120922/SPORTS0103/209220376/1128/sports0103/Red-Wings-fined-over-comments-by-Jimmy-Devellano


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 24, 2012)

TheMan13 said:


> Did you guys see this? Red Wings fined over comments by Jimmy Devellano:
> 
> http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20120922/SPORTS0103/209220376/1128/sports0103/Red-Wings-fined-over-comments-by-Jimmy-Devellano


_""The owners can basically be viewed as the ranch, and the players, me included, are the cattle," Devellano said. "The owners own the ranch and allow the players to eat there. That's the way it's always been and that's the way it will be forever. And the owners simply aren't going to let a union push them around. It's not going to happen."_

Yeah, This is going to be resolved sometime.... next year.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 24, 2012)

*Daly: CBA negotiations could resume this week*

*Monday, 09.24.2012 / 5:05 PM / News*
*By Dan Rosen - NHL.com Senior Writer*

_NHL Deputy Commissioner Bill Daly said Monday the League's owners are committed to starting the 2012-13 regular season on time and he is hopeful negotiations for a new Collective Bargaining Agreement will resume this week._
_The National Hockey League and National Hockey League Players' Association last held a formal negotiating session Sept. 12 in New York._
_Preseason games through Sept. 30 have been cancelled. Opening night of the 2012-13 NHL season is scheduled for Oct. 11._
_"We're 100 percent focused on not missing any regular-season games and hopefully we can achieve that objective," Daly said from Toronto after meeting with Union representation to finalize the players' share of hockey-related revenue for the 2011-12 season. "Obviously, we've got to talk before you can get a deal, so I think it's important to get the talks going again. But you also have to have something to say. I think it's fair to say we feel like we need to hear from the Players' Association in a meaningful way because I don't think that they've really moved off their initial proposal, which was made more than a month ago now."_
_Daly said there are no CBA negotiations scheduled, but the sides have kept in close contact. He said the topic of resuming CBA negotiations was not discussed during the meeting Monday, which was also attended by NHLPA Special Counsel Steve Fehr._
_However, Daly did suggest the topic could come up Monday night at the NHL Alumni Awards Gala Dinner. NHL Commissioner Gary Bettman, Daly, NHLPA Executive Director Donald Fehr and Steve Fehr are expected to attend the event in Toronto._
_Daly also confirmed the players will be getting back approximately 99 percent of their salary money that was withheld in escrow for the 2011-12 season._



I'm having doubts about all that talk of everyone being committed to starting the season on time though. Look at all the players currently fucking off to Europe.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd have to agree with you. These two sides are far apart and their greed isn't going to help matters.

I do have a question though. If the owners are the ranchers and the players are the cattle then what are the fans?

We're the food that they eat and shit out without thinking about? Yeah, That feels about right.

You know what. Dissolve the NHL entirely. Each lockout I give a shit less and less.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 29, 2012)

_"The league-wide lockout was imposed when the previous labor agreement expired with the owners and players at odds over how to divide a $3.3 billion revenue pie."_

3.3 Billion... _BILLION_. Yeah... The players and owners can kiss my white Irish ass. Oh, btw, The Entire pre-season has just been cancelled.


----------



## tech420 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh ffs, money grubbing bitches.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

*http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nhl-lockout-forces-canceled-games-182221202--nhl.html*​
_NEW YORK (AP) -- The National Hockey League canceled two weeks of the regular season Thursday, the second time games have been lost because of a lockout in seven years.

The announcement was made in a two-paragraph statement from the NHL. It isn't clear if those games will be made up, allowing for a complete 82-game regular season, if a deal can be struck soon with the locked out players.

Unable to work out how to split up $3 billion in hockey-related revenues with the players' association, the NHL wiped out 82 games from Oct. 11 through Oct. 24 - beginning with four next Thursday, which would have been the league's opening night.

Neither side had an immediate reaction to the cancellations, but the NHL said it would issue a statement later Thursday.

Although there have been negotiations between the league and players in recent days - unlike the 2004-05 lockout that forced the cancellation of the entire season - the two sides haven't gotten any closer to a deal on core economic issues.

In the previous lockout, the NHL and the union didn't get together between early September and early December.

Back then, the key words in the negotiations were salary cap, linkage and cost certainty. Commissioner Gary Bettman and the owners were committed to getting a deal that linked team costs to revenues, so each club would know exactly how much it had to spend on payroll and what number it couldn't exceed.

Thus a salary cap was born for the first time in NHL history. The league produced record revenue during the seven years of that deal, which turned out much better for the players than expected.

There are no major philosophical issues this time as there were with the salary cap fight, but the sides are far apart in financial figures. Players received 57 percent of hockey-related revenue in the deal that expired Sept. 15, and the NHL wants to bring that number below 50 percent - perhaps as low as 47 percent.

The players' association, led by former baseball union chief Donald Fehr, has rejected that idea.

The NHL claims the union hasn't done near enough to try to get closer to the league's proposal and appears willing to wait for the NHLPA to come around.

NHL Deputy Commissioner Bill Daly said the league had already lost $100 million in revenues from canceled preseason games. The players will begin feeling the real sting when they don't get their first paychecks of the season Oct. 15.

During the last lockout, Bettman followed through on his vow to cancel the season if a deal wasn't reached by a February deadline. A new collective bargaining agreement wasn't completed until July, long after major damage had been done. It marked the first time a North American professional sport lost an entire season to a labor dispute.

In 2004, Daly announced Sept. 29 that there wouldn't be any hockey in October. New proposals and negotiations in December and January did little to push the sides toward a settlement, and Bettman announced Feb. 16 that the season had been lost. It marked the first time since a flu epidemic in 1919 that the Stanley Cup wasn't awarded._


What a bunch of greedy fucking assholes.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 4, 2012)

They may have cancelled the entire sport unwittingly, you don't cancel games when there is already limited fan interest in the NHL to begin with.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 5, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> They may have cancelled the entire sport unwittingly, you don't cancel games when there is already limited fan interest in the NHL to begin with.


While hockey is not even in the top 6 sports in America, the NHL still takes in over $3 billion a year so limited fan base or not there is money to be made... As these greedy bastards are making clear...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> While hockey is not even in the top 6 sports in America, the NHL still takes in over $3 billion a year so limited fan base or not there is money to be made... As these greedy bastards are making clear...


Unlike the NFL, the NHL is one of the few sports at a professional level that has remained largely unchanged over the years. That's why I keep watching, so yeah you have a solid point b/c I'm not going anywhere even if the entire season is cancelled.


----------



## Steve French (Oct 16, 2012)

_NHL makes 50-50 revenue split offer_

_Tuesday, 10.16.2012 / 5:32 PM / News_
_By Dan Rosen - NHL.com Senior Writer_

_TORONTO -- The National Hockey League made a proposal Tuesday for a new Collective Bargaining Agreement that could allow an 82-game regular-season schedule to be played, beginning Nov. 2.
_
_"We're focused on getting the puck dropped on Nov. 2 and playing a full 82-game regular-season and full [Stanley Cup] Playoffs," NHL Commissioner Gary Bettman said. "That's what this offer is all about."_
_Bettman and Deputy Commissioner Bill Daly made the offer during an hour-long meeting at the National Hockey League Players' Association's office.
_
_Commissioner Bettman said the League's offer -- which he termed a "long-term" deal -- includes a 50-50 split of hockey-related revenue for the duration of the deal. NHLPA Executive Director Donald Fehr revealed the League's offer calls for "at least" a six-year CBA.
_
_Commissioner Bettman also said the proposal addresses concerns the Union has expressed about how salaries will be affected with their share of hockey-related revenue being reduced from 57 percent in the final year of the previous CBA to a 50-percent share in the proposal made Tuesday. Commissioner Bettman also said the NHL's proposal does not include a rollback on current player contracts.
_
_"We believe this was a fair offer for a long-term deal and it's one that we hope gets a positive reaction so that we can drop the puck on Nov. 2, which backing up entails at least a one-week training camp," Commissioner Bettman said. "So, we have about nine or 10 days to put this all to bed, signed, sealed and delivered in order for this offer to be effective and for us to move forward. We hope that this effort that we've undertaken today will be successful because we know how difficult this all has been for everybody associated with the game, particularly our fans."
_
_Fehr said the Union needs time to digest the League's proposal and it would spend Tuesday afternoon doing so before the NHLPA's executive board and negotiating committee discusses the offer in a conference call, scheduled for 5 p.m. ET_
_"Our hope is that after we review this that there will be a feeling on the players' side that this is a proposal from which we can negotiate and try and reach a conclusion," Fehr said. "But, we are not in a position to make any comments about it beyond that at this point."
_
_Commissioner Bettman said the League will wait to hear from the Players' Association.
_
_"We're going to be on-call to them," he said. "They have some work to do internally. Obviously, we didn't put this proposal, this offer, together overnight and they're going to need a little time to review it. I'm hoping that review will get us to a positive and constructive place."
_
_For an 82-game regular-season to begin Nov. 2, Commissioner Bettman said each team would have to play one additional game every five weeks. That would allow the completion of the Stanley Cup Final in late June.
_
_"Beyond that, we don't think it would be good for the players or for the game," Commissioner Bettman said. "If you look at what our ability would be to schedule 82 games and you work back from Nov. 2, if we didn't do it now, if we didn't put an offer on the table that we thought was fair and could get us playing hockey, then it probably wasn't going to happen for a while because, again, it is done in the spirit of getting a full season in."
_
_The NHL locked out the players on Sept. 16 due to the lack of a CBA. The regular-season schedule through Oct. 24 has been cancelled and Daly has estimated the shared revenue loss so far between the League and the NHLPA is in the neighborhood of $250 million._


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 19, 2012)

CANCEL THE ENTIRE SEASON ALREADY!_



TORONTO (AP) -- "NHL Commissioner Gary Bettman received three counterproposals from the players' association on Thursday and left the negotiating table ''thoroughly disappointed.''

*No new talks have been scheduled, and the possibility of a full hockey regular season is quickly shrinking.*

''This is not a good day,'' union executive director Donald Fehr said. ''It should have been.''

The players' association offered multiple options in response to the NHL's offer on Tuesday that called for an 82-game season and a 50-50 split of hockey-related revenues between owners and players.

Bettman said that proposal was the ''best that we could do'' *and added that the two sides are still far apart.*

''None of the three variations of player share that they gave us even began to approach 50-50, either at all or for some long period of time,'' Bettman said.

''*It's clear we're not speaking the same language.*''

Bettman said he was still hopeful the league can have a full season, but time is running out to make that happen.

''I am concerned based on the proposal that was made today that things are not progressing,'' he said. ''*To the contrary, I view the proposal made by the players' association in many ways a step backward.*''

Bettman said Tuesday that the sides would have to reach an agreement by Oct. 25 for a full season to be played.

''We came in here today with those proposals thinking that we could really make some progress,'' Pittsburgh Penguins star Sidney Crosby said. ''To hear those words (from Bettman) kind of shuts it down pretty quickly. *In a nutshell it doesn't look good.*''

Fehr said two of the union's proposals would have the players take a fixed amount of revenue, which would turn into an approximate 50-50 split over the term of the deal, provided league revenues continued to grow.

The third approach would be a 50-50 split, as long as the league honored all existing contracts at full value.

NHL Deputy Commissioner Bill Daly disputed the union's assessment of that offer.

''The so called 50-50 deal, plus honoring current contracts proposed by the NHL Players' Association is being misrepresented,'' Daly said. ''It is not a 50-50 deal. It is most likely a 56- to 57-percent deal in Year One and never gets to 50 percent during the proposed five-year term of the agreement.

''The proposal contemplates paying the players approximately $650 million outside of the players' share. In effect, the union is proposing to change the accounting rules to be able to say '50-50,' when in reality it is not. The union told us that they had not yet 'run the numbers.' We did.''

Fehr said the players would sacrifice nearly $1.8 billion in revenue under the league's proposal. He added that concessions made by the players in the last round of bargaining have cost them $3.3 billion over the term of the last agreement.

The players received 57 percent of revenues in the collective bargaining agreement that expired last month.

NHL players showed up in force Thursday as the union made its various offers.

Among the 18 players at the talks were Crosby, Jarome Iginla, Jonathan Toews and Eric Staal. The scene looked similar to one in August when the union made its first proposal.

The lockout - the third of the Bettman era - began Sept. 16, and the league canceled regular-season games through Oct. 24. Bettman, in announcing the new proposal, called it ''a fair offer for a long-term deal'' and ''one that we hope gets a positive reaction.''

It didn't, and now the clock is an even bigger factor.

There is only one week to strike a deal for the season to start by Nov. 2, three weeks behind schedule. If those deadlines are met, teams would be able to hold makeshift training camps for one week, and then play one extra game every five weeks to make up for the lost time and complete a full slate.

''I don't know what the next step is,'' Bettman said. ''I'm obviously very discouraged.''

In releasing the details, the NHL confirmed the offer was for six years with a mutual option for a seventh. The plan includes a 50-50 split in hockey-related revenue, which is a step forward. The NHL had proposed in July to cut the percentage of HRR from 57 percent to 43, then increased its offer in September to about 47.

Management included a provision to ensure players receive all money promised in existing contracts, but the union is concerned with what management termed the ''make-whole provision.'' If the players' share falls short of their $1.883 billion in 2011-12, the players would be paid up to $149 million of deferred compensation in the first year of a new deal and up to $62 million in the second.

However, the union believes that money would be counted against the players' share in later years."_


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 19, 2012)

PS - Congrats to Ed Olczyk & Mike Modano for being voted into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 26, 2012)

_The NHL's deadline for playing a full, 82-game season arrived Thursday with no new discussions between the league and its locked-out players.

Without a new collective bargaining agreement that would end the league's lockout of players on its 40th day, the NHL vowed to cut the season short. An announcement officially taking a full schedule out of play wasn't immediately planned.

Major money-making events such as the upcoming outdoor Winter Classic and the All-Star game could soon be in peril, too.

''No contact, and I don't anticipate any announcements today,'' NHL deputy commissioner Bill Daly told The Associated Press in an email Thursday.

NHL Commissioner Gary Bettman already painted a pessimistic picture on Wednesday, saying at a news conference for the Islanders' move to Brooklyn that, ''Unfortunately, it looks like an 82-game season is not going to be a reality.''

The league has already canceled all 135 scheduled games through Nov. 1, but the thought was those could be rescheduled if a deal was reached by the end of Thursday and play started Nov. 2.

In making its most recent offer to the players, the NHL presented a proposal that included a 50-50 split of hockey-related revenues. But that was contingent on the sides making the Thursday deadline and getting the season under way following a week of training camp.

The union responded with three counterproposals, all of which would get the sides to a 50-50 deal, but the league rejected them quickly because they didn't work off the NHL's offer. Talks then broke down, and the NHL turned down the union's offer to return to the table this week with no preconditions. The union wants anything and everything open to discussion.

The league's position is if the players' association isn't willing to negotiate off the NHL's offer - which Bettman has called the league's best - or make a counteroffer using that proposal as a framework, then there is no sense in meeting just to meet.

''The fact of the matter is there are just sometimes that you need to take time off because it's clear that you can't do anything to move the process forward,'' Bettman said. ''We're at one of those points right now because we gave our very best offer. That offer, for better or for worse, was contingent on playing an 82-game season. So I think things actually in some respects may get more difficult.''

NHLPA executive director Donald Fehr said Wednesday night that the league's deadline was bogus.

''We are and continue to be ready to meet to discuss how to resolve our remaining differences, with no preconditions. For whatever reason, the owners are not,'' he said. ''At the same time they are refusing to meet, they are winding the clock down to yet another artificial deadline they created.''

There is a major divide between the sides over how to deal with existing player contracts. The union wants to ensure that those are all paid in full without affecting future player contracts. Bettman expressed a willingness to discuss the ''make whole'' provisions on existing contracts, but only if the economic portions of the league's offer are accepted first by the union.

Bettman refused to say whether the 50-50 split in the proposal would come off the table if a full season isn't played.

''I'm not going to negotiate publicly,'' he said.

This lockout, the third of Bettman's tenure as commissioner, began Sept. 16. The 2004-05 season was lost in the last work stoppage._



Ya know.... This is only happening because the Rangers would've won the cup, again, this year. lol!

Anyway, Cancel the fucking season already.w e don't care anymore ya bunch of greedy... whatever...


----------



## backyardagain (Oct 28, 2012)

They have pulled the 50 50 deal. Cancelled all the way to november. What a shame.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2012)

Read this from a friend commenting on Shane Doan's reply to the NHL. He doesn't include practice and working out, but damn, I have to workout for my job and I have to pay for it!

So the other day the NHL made the players a pretty reasonable offer, today on Sports Center I see Shane Doan whinning and I'll quote this as best as possible...SHANE DOAN "if someone is gonna rob you they say give me your money or I will hurt you, not give me your money and I'm gonna hurt you! thats how we feel."

Well Shane Doan let's do some math. You've been in the NHL for 16 years, you've made $41,294,000 in those 16 years. Which averages out to $2,580,875 per year and $31,474.09 per game. Last year you averaged 21:02 min of ice time per game so basically you get paid $31,474.09 for 21 minutes of hard work. Oh but on a plus side to play hockey, and not for long but from September until June if you make it that far and then you get the whole summer off to play golf and relax. WOW what a tough life! So really? Shane Doan, really?? are you gonna be that hurt if you lose $50,000, $500,000 or even a Million $ this year? or next year?? Give your head a shake and next time you wake up in the morning in your MANSION and look in the mirror I hope you realize how ridiculous you sounded when saying that to the Media.

Lastly I'll leave you with this since you are Canadian. The 3 jobs I'm about to list are technically all jobs that are considered on duty 24/7/365 but they all get some time off here and there so I broke their average salaries up based off working 200 days a year.

Avg pay per day of work - Canadian Cop - $412.27
Avg pay per day of work - Canadian Soldier - $343.25
Avg pay per day of work - Canadian Doctor - $1,216.67

Now that being said why should YOU get paid $31,474.09 to play 21:02 minutes of a hockey game? Shut-up and play already!


----------

